# Iverson doesn't speak on kobe case



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's refreshing in the wake of Mark Cuban and Tracy Mcgrady and everyone else under the sun, chiming in on the kobe bryant case for someone to show some responsibility and not comment on it. What may suprise some people is that it's supposed NBA badboy Allen Iverson giving lessons in how to act.



> "It's just something I don't like to discuss or want to discuss, because I've been through that in my own life," Iverson said. "You have people speculating on what they think happened, and everybody is talking about it. It's a big media circus, and it takes away from the realness of what went on. You turn it into a comedy show instead of something real. It's just unfair to speak on it and say what I think. I just wouldn't do it. I got respect for Kobe and I got respect for the alleged victim, and I won't do that."


http://espn.go.com/oly/columns/stein_marc/1593758.html


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

well put


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Good for him. Now if only more people would follow his lead.

This situation just got weirder. Kobe is risking jail time and we should be looking at Iverson for the way to behave in this case.


----------



## tigerblue (Apr 22, 2003)

ah ha ha....did you hear what he said when he did speak.he said he wouldn't say anything because when he was in some sh*,he didn't want anybody saying anything about him(experience).yeah, be like a.i,and get a couple of cases,so you'll know how it feels.has cuban,or t-mac ever faced criminal charges?

i'm just sayin'.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe and AI would school Cuban and T-Mac in a game of 2 on 2 any day.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> Kobe and AI would school Cuban and T-Mac in a game of 2 on 2 any day.


You're really going out on a limb there, aren't you?


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

ya 4real tmac always puts his nose where it dont belong..


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

this is the maturity that Brown was talking bout. 

AI has really grown into a mature person, whether it be a player or not. 

dunno bout all of you, but AI is a true professional and athletes today should look to be somewhat like him.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>open mike</b>!
> ya 4real tmac always puts his nose where it dont belong..


let's not forget how he tried to put himself in the spotlight by publicly offering Jordan the spot after it was known that AI did it privately first. 

TMac is a good player, but he's such an attention whore.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tigerblue</b>!
> ah ha ha....did you hear what he said when he did speak.he said he wouldn't say anything because when he was in some sh*,he didn't want anybody saying anything about him(experience).yeah, be like a.i,and get a couple of cases,so you'll know how it feels.has cuban,or t-mac ever faced criminal charges?
> 
> i'm just sayin'.


his point was that it was personal and that everyone around him took it out of context seeing as how they don't know anything bout his situations.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>murdarous</b>!
> 
> 
> let's not forget how he tried to put himself in the spotlight by publicly offering Jordan the spot after it was known that AI did it privately first.
> ...


:yes:

It's probably not entirely his fault. He caught a bad raft after he dissed his teammate for not being as good as Baron Davis's teammates after losing to Charlotte in 2002, so I'm sure he had a public relations specialist to help him with these types of problems. They may be the one going over board with ideas to rejuvenate his persona to the public. I think it's worked out for the better. Alot of people who I know that don't follow basketball respect Tracy for what he did for Ira Brown, many thought it was an honorable jester to offer Jordan the spot because they didn't know AI did it first. So who knows take the good with the bad.


----------



## tigerblue (Apr 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>murdarous</b>!
> 
> 
> his point was that it was personal and that everyone around him took it out of context seeing as how they don't know anything bout his situations.



whos' point?


who dudn't know how the media does things,did you hear what vc had to say,not sh*,ya'knowatimsayin.if you keep reading what ai had to say,he did give his view on it.read a lil' more.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

> ya 4real tmac always puts his nose where it dont belong..



i find it just as refreshing that another athlete just as popular and famous as Kobe admitted that he should have shown some responsibility. Most of the top tier guys keep their mouth shut about cases such as this. He did respect it or not he spoke his mind and didn't back down when it came time for what he beileves!!!


----------



## PistonFAN81 (May 30, 2003)

I don't disagree w/ what Tmac said but I love how AI choose not to comment on the whole issue


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Yeah that's absolutely true but remember the saying "Those who live in glass houses shuldn't throw stones." Allen has anything but solid off the court issues.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>murdarous</b>!
> this is the maturity that Brown was talking bout.
> 
> AI has really grown into a mature person, whether it be a player or not.
> ...








OK, let's not go crazy here. True, he may have matured alot from how he used to be. BUT, I don't think we should be saying:



> athletes today should look to be somewhat like him.


 :no:


----------



## tigerblue (Apr 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PistonFAN81</b>!
> I don't disagree w/ what Tmac said but I love how AI choose not to comment on the whole issue




but he did have something to say.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why not? he's an athlete who works his butt off day in and day out each game. he plays through injuries and has one of the biggest determination factor in the league today. in fact, he's relying on his teammates more and more as each season goes by.

the past is behind him. he's now a solid professional athelete.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> It's refreshing in the wake of Mark Cuban and Tracy Mcgrady and everyone else under the sun, chiming in on the kobe bryant case for someone to show some responsibility and not comment on it. What may suprise some people is that it's supposed NBA badboy Allen Iverson giving lessons in how to act.
> 
> 
> ...


Iverson is the MAN!:yes:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

sadly, for some reason it seems like Iverson is going to 180 his position. On PTI they played a soundbite where Iverson was talking something to the extent that they must have something to go after squeeky clean kobe. The soundbite might have been totally out of context, but the whole intereview is this weeks sunday conversation. So we'll see.

I'd be disapointed if he did end up commenting, because I really liked his stance of not saying anything. But we'll wait and see what the context is.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>murdarous</b>!
> 
> 
> why not? he's an athlete who works his butt off day in and day out each game. he plays through injuries and has one of the biggest determination factor in the league today. in fact, he's relying on his teammates more and more as each season goes by.
> ...


Yet he thinks practice is pointless, therefor he does not go to it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> Yet he thinks practice is pointless, therefor he does not go to it.


Yet he THOUGHT practice WAS pointless, therefor he DIDN'T go to it.

Get with the times man.


----------

